# Biological media for HOB filter



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have an Aquaclear 150 on my 16G tank and currently only have the sponge media in the filter. I was recommended to get some biological stuff in there too. From some research I assume that bio media is just a place for microorganisms to live and do their thing. 

What media should I get that will last a long time, I don't want to keep buying a new pack every few months. 
I assume that the aquaclear biomax would require a regular update every 6 months or so.

And I would like to not spend a lot of money. I would say $15ish max


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The biomax or something similar would be the best bet, maybe hydroton would be cheaper or some other volcanic stone(needs to be porous for bacteria). Anything you get tho will have to be replaced every 6 months or so tho period. 

For an HOB, you can get a filter bag and put the media in there, I put my air stone in the bottom ofthe back of my HOB in my 5g with the biomax right on top of it, makes for a cheap 'moving bed' filter that really takes care of any ammonia or nitrite ASAP. ^^


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm, how about biochem stars? Someone said that they last a really long time, like years.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm assuming the biomax is the ceramic rings. If they are, then you have your bio media that will last years. I had a ac500(old model) that came with the ceramic rings and they lasted years. They just need a cleaning every so often just to get the gunk off.


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

I run my aquaclear with just sponges, you don't need anything else, just alternate which sponge you clean, the biomax does nothing the sponge doesn't already do.


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

@nokturalkid: the aquaclear biomax is some soft of white ceramic/clay/other material in pellet form. 

@cmosh: I've noticed a lot of stuff floating around. Could i just use any open cell foam/sponge to get the finer stuff out of the water?


----------



## Landau (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes that Biomax will last indefinitely with just a rinse now and then, only rinse half at a time, rinse the other half a few weeks later.

You should be able to find an actual aquaclear 150 (now called aquaclear 30) sponge at any local fish store for around $2. They are a perfect fit, last for years and you can put up to 3 of them in your filter. 

To get finer stuff out, stuff some floss in there too.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

xev11 said:


> @nokturalkid: the aquaclear biomax is some soft of white ceramic/clay/other material in pellet form.
> 
> @cmosh: I've noticed a lot of stuff floating around. Could i just use any open cell foam/sponge to get the finer stuff out of the water?


Any ceramic media will be fine for bio media. Like cmosh said, you could also just get another sponge. If you want to get the finer stuff, pillow stuffing works wonders but in a hob, it would be kind of hard to keep that stuff contained. You could get some of the blue/white filter sponges from your lfs or online. That stuff works pretty well in getting the finer stuff that the ac sponges can't. Just cut them to fit and they can be reused after cleaning a few times. In my ac's, I usually just run the sponge and some purigen and call it a day. There's more than enough biological filtration happening in the substrate.


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

Exactly what Land said, just toss some filter floss in, I run two sponges in combination with this to filter out finer particulate:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+18351&pcatid=18351


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

OK cool. Would I be able to get any of this filter floss or pad stuff in homedepot?


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

Local pet shops should have it, most don't have it with the felt, that happens to be my preference,but I primarily use the felt for my salt tank, the regular bonded without felt should suffice for you, you can usually find packages of it with the canister and pond filters.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not entirely clear on how much media you have in there currently. If your basket is filled with the sponge media currently, you don't need anything else. You can always get another sponge if it's not full. The sponge is both mechanical *and* biological media. You can use filter floss instead of the sponge if you want. You can also buy biomax if you really want, but realistically *anything* you put in there becomes biological media. If it's a solid and has surface area, it will become biological media.

I have an AC70 (AC300) on a 25g, and I keep a bag of bio-balls in there (on top of 2 sponges) only because it's small enough that I can stuff a bag of carbon in next to it when I want to clear out meds or film. Healthy fish, healthy plants.


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

kevmo911, about 70% of the basket is full with 2 sponges. 
I'll go to petsmart to see what they have, but it seems like I'll get the Aqua-Pure filter media that is $1 to see how it goes. I might also get another sponge or something else. 

Thanks all very much. My biggest concern was whether the sponges I had also provided bio filtration since the guy at my lfs recommended I also get some specific bio stuff.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If your fish aren't sick or dying, you have enough bio media


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> If your fish aren't sick or dying, you have enough bio media


+1, my sentiments exactly


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> maybe hydroton would be cheaper


The only problem is you have to buy it in quantities of 10 Liters or more usually. Maybe someone can just give you a handful. Hydroton tends to float also, which may be a pain depending on your filter set up.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I run my Aquaclears (at least one of each model/size) as follows:
Lowest in the box is the original sponge. 
Next is some Rite Size, blue and white filter media. (2 layers in the larger filters)
Near the top a finer media, either quilt batting (polyester floss) or a fine sponge. 
At the top is a mesh bag (I think avocados came in some of these) with ceramic bio media. 
This is not because the sponges do not grow bacteria, they do, but because the other media has a tendency to float up, and fall into the tank. The ceramic noodles are for weight to hold down the other media. 

I clean all the media at one time, rinsing it in water that I just removed for a water change. 

The only time I replace media is when it has compacted and will not fluff up again. The polyester floss lasts about a year, and the blue and white media a couple of years unless the tank is especially messy and the filter needs more cleaning. 

I have not changed the bio media in any of my tanks. I have used this material when I start a new tank to jump start the bacteria. Works just fine, so it seems the bacteria is still growing on the media that has been in use for many years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

xev11 said:


> OK cool. Would I be able to get any of this filter floss or pad stuff in homedepot?


Walmart, JoAnnes, Michaels, any quilt shop. 
Polyester batting is flat and easy to cut and fold. Polyester stuffing is easy to grab a hand full and pull out of the bag. 

For an Aquaclear, put poly in the bottom and two sponges above that. Rinse on one sponge at each cleaning. Toss and replace the poly batting or stuffing as needed. Poly batting can be rinsed and reused, but after a few times it starts to look and feel like fibrous mud. ;-)


----------

